# Wood stabilization



## Corjack (Sep 12, 2014)

Ordered one of those wood stabilizing gadgets from turn tex yesterday. Got a 26.00 box of spalted maple that is a bit too soft to make handles out of, a a bit too pretty to pitch. Perfectly reasonable alternative was to spend 300.00 + dollars for machine, juice, and vacuum pump.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes. That is completely logical. 

Actually, it's a good investment... most any spalted or burl pieces get stabilized before I turn them. I'm hoping to get set up to do my own stabilizing as well. Plenty of guys here that do, that I'm sure would be glad to help you along the process.


----------



## Corjack (Sep 12, 2014)

Yea, between what I have read, and the help of experienced guys on this forum, I figure it will no be to difficult to get it working properly.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been using the Turntex setup and I love it, Been experimenting with dyes and getting some way cool colors lately. One tip for you, If you are using the 8 inch square chamber, either clean it out right away so you don't get gunk on the walls or what I like to do is put the stuff I'm stabilizing into a plastic container (Tupperware, cool whip bucket, Ice cream pail, etc) and then after the vac cycle I can lift the bucket out for the soak cycle and go on to another batch right away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Corjack (Sep 12, 2014)

Nah, I ordered the juice proof round chamber, 12 inches long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you Corjack! I too am here for any help you may need along the way once you get your stuff! Actually even before if you happen to have questions! Always happy to help and willing to share.


----------



## Corjack (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking forward to playing with it, when you get it done.


----------



## Corjack (Dec 16, 2014)

TurnTex said:


> Thank you Corjack! I too am here for any help you may need along the way once you get your stuff! Actually even before if you happen to have questions! Always happy to help and willing to share.




Been a bit over twelve weeks. Is the unit about done yet?


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 16, 2014)

Send me your name or order number please so I can look it up. It should not have been that long as I am only a 2 weeks out at most on chambers.


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 16, 2014)

Since this was asked publicly (rightfully so), I am going to post something publicly so that others can see what is going on and that I am not a slacker as it may appear! And no, Ron did not insinuate that I am and we are working to get this figured out so all is well as far as I am concerned.

The order was placed 9/12 with a deposit paid.
A notification e-mail stating it was ready to complete and asking for confirmation that everything was correct and that the order was still wanted was sent on 10/22 to a gmail address on file as provided in the original order . This was within the stated lead time of 4-6 weeks on chambers listed on my site at the time (it is now 1-3 weeks). No reply was received to confirm the order so it stayed in a holding pattern. On 11/19, an additional e-mail with the same contents was sent to the same address with no reply. I typically will send 3 or 4 notices every 30 days or so and then give up. Another e-mail would have been sent in the next few days.

After talking with Ron by PM, it appears my e-mails have never made it through the gmail gauntlet to his inbox or even his spam folder. I have looked at my e-mail server logs (I have my own server so nothing shared here) and can go back 30 days. There is a log entry showing the e-mail sent on 11/19 left my server as expected and was accepted by Gmail. It then disappeared from there. I can not go back and check the 10/22 message since it is past 30 days. Today Ron provided me with his work address and I tried sending a reply there and it did not make it through. I checked the server logs on that one and it appears his work host did not accept the message for whatever reason.

So, the big moral of the story is e-mail is NOT always reliable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Corjack (Dec 16, 2014)

No problem here, just got to wondering about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh yeah, and his chamber will be shipped this week (unless I get some parent needing a chamber for their kid for Christmas!)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

Curtis it could be that the email problem is on your end.


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 16, 2014)

Kevin, I checked that already. I have my own dedicated server with my own dedicated e-mail server. My system is not hosted on a $5.99 per month shared hosting account. I am the only user on my dedicated server and I pay a premium for this level of hosting!. I am in full control of the entire thing. 

Like mentioned above, the notification e-mails, at least the one from 11/19 was sent perfectly and was delivered by my e-mail server to the gmail server. From there it disappeared. There is no way to know what gmail did with it once they received it. Here is a screen shot of the e-mail server log. I have had issues with gmail e-mail addresses before. I am not sure why as they do not publish a black list and do not offer any insight into why e-mail is not being delivered. I run a tight ship with my e-mail and constantly check black lists to make sure my server is not getting listed anywhere. I use DKIM and SPF records on the e-mail server to help reduce other servers seeing my e-mail as spam. I have e-mail feedback loops set up with all major providers that offer them so I am sent an e-mail anytime one of my e-mails get seen as spam. I have had only one in a year and that was from a mass e-mail announcing new blanks that was sent to folks who had opted in to that mailing list. 

E-mail for a business like mine is an issue and one I have spent a lot of time and money trying to get to be as reliable as possible. It still fails due to all the (*#&*$(@*&^$ spammers out there! I woudl love ideas form anyone on how to make it more reliable!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think it's possible no matter what you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 21, 2014)

Neither of you threatened the North Koreans lately have you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

